

ALA: Web Standards for E-books - voidfiles
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/ebookstandards/

======
mononcqc
Thanks for submitting the article. This is very useful. I've considered
eventually offering a version of Learn You Some Erlang
(<http://learnyousomeerlang.com>) as an ebook. Obviously, being able to use
straight HTML would make things infinitely simpler for me.

One concern I have has to do with tags that haven't been covered with this
article, namely <pre>, <code>, <var>, <samp>, etc. Does anyone have info or
experience regarding these?

~~~
kalid
You might take a look at progit (<http://progit.org/>) -- it's authored in
markdown (github:
[http://github.com/progit/progit/blob/master/en/01-introducti...](http://github.com/progit/progit/blob/master/en/01-introduction/01-chapter1.markdown))
which can probably be converted into whatever ebook format you need.

